# "ALL EYES ON ME" 300 2dr vert



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*Well i have had this project in the back burner for a while, and started it last year, just kinda tried to keep it on the down low till i got closer to NNL. Yes i am baseing it out of WESTCOASTCUSTOMS BLACK 300.

I finally got the rims i needed and got another 300 kit to have an extra for parts, unfortunatly when i started this project i had problems with my battery charger so i only have pics of when i converted it to a 2dr on my flash drive at home. It's in primer right now, so tomorrow i will post pics. 

So here is were i started working on the dash and hood, gonna make some small changes but will try my best to replicate* :biggrin:  .


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*I ADDED MAD EYE LIDS*


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2009)

Thats going to be great!!


----------



## CustomFreak (Mar 15, 2008)

great idea keep us posted !


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice smiley! Pm me when u get time


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

dam thats gonna look mean..you gonna do the insides with gray and black fuzz????


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:wow: nice work so far keep us posted


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Jan 12 2009, 04:41 PM~12681131
> *Thats going to be great!!
> *


X2......Love the look with the eye lids.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

shit, that looks awesome! :0


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Those eyelids make it look evil!


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

verry nice so far


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

OH SNAP!! THATS GONNA BE BAD AS FUCK!!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

loveing yo glass work :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

great work so far


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

that looks great nice work homie cant wait to see the turn out of this one.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Jan 12 2009, 12:55 PM~12681787
> *Those eyelids make it look evil!
> *


 :yes:


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

balla !!! i really like them angry eyes also !!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

fuckin tight smiley :thumbsup:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

now you need the grille from the uptown kit


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*THANKS FOR ALL THE COMPS FELLAS* :biggrin: 

*Well i went to my parents house yesertday were i have some of my model stuff in my office in the back and couldn't find that damn flash drive* :angry: *small one too. So i brought the 300 back with me to my apartment so i could bring it in to work for some pictures of were it's at now.Still need alot more work done. *

*I still need to alter the suspension to make it sit lower. *











































*AND HERES THE MAD EYES LIDS*


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

WoW that freakin tight


----------



## INTHABLOOD (Nov 30, 2008)

looks good


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

it looks really sick


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

nice 300 the angry eyes covers look sweet on the car


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

LOOKING GOOD SMILEY THAT 300 IS GOING TO LOOK NICE WHEN IT'S DONE.  
I GOT A QUICK WAY IF YOU WANT TO DROP IT ON THE GROUNG. TAKE'S A LITTLE CUTTING BUT YOU CAN TUCK A NICE SIZE 22 BY 12 WITH A 305 TIRE IN THE REAR. :biggrin:


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

PUSHING OUT NONTHING BUT HOT BUILDS :biggrin: . WHAT COLOR YOU PLANNING ON GOING WITH


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

nice 300 homie. its gonna look sick when its done


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*THANKS FOR THE COMPS HOMIES, MORE PICS TO COME *:biggrin: 



> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs+Jan 13 2009, 05:01 PM~12695032-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well since i'm repicating the WESTCOASTCUSTOM, i'm keeping it the same all BLACK


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

300 is looking great


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Did you get the pics of the 2 door conversion yet?Im looking forward to seeing them!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*DID SOME MORE WORK ON IT TONIGHT. GOT THE BACK PANEL SET ALONG WITH THE AMP RACK AND VERT BOOT ALMOST.SINCE I DONT HAVE THERE ACTUALL AMO I'M GONNA USE THE ROCKFORD LONG AMP* :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2009)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jan 14 2009, 03:11 PM~12702795
> *:0
> *



X2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great.


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

nice touch!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 14 2009, 03:09 PM~12702782
> *DID SOME MORE WORK ON IT TONIGHT. GOT THE BACK PANEL SET ALONG WITH THE AMP RACK AND VERT BOOT ALMOST.SINCE I DONT HAVE THERE ACTUALL AMO I'M GONNA USE THE ROCKFORD LONG AMP :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 fuck thats badass!!!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

god dam 408 thats my shit


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

this is going to be another bad ass build


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*I SHOULD OF POSTED THESE IN THE BEGINING BUT HERE ARE THE PICS OF THE ACTUALL 1:1 300 2DR. *











































































*IF ANYBODY HAS ANY MORE PICS. PLEASE PM ME OR POST THEM ON HERE. I COULD USE AS MANY AS POSSIBLE* :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*A LIL ROUGH BUT SHOULD BE MORE STABLE WHEN I'M DONE.,* :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:yes: looking good! :thumbsup:


----------



## atlalien (May 8, 2008)

:0 sweeeeeeeeeeeeet!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

300 lookn' good . Like your lift design on the amp rack.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> *DID SOME MORE WORK ON IT TONIGHT. GOT THE BACK PANEL SET ALONG WITH THE AMP RACK AND VERT BOOT ALMOST.SINCE I DONT HAVE THERE ACTUALL AMO I'M GONNA USE THE ROCKFORD LONG AMP* :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## O.C RYDER (Nov 24, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

^^^^Thats slick^^^^


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks fellas.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

this whip is gonna be sick !



im lovein that amp rack too bro!


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 18 2009, 03:55 AM~12738711
> *this whip is gonna be sick !
> im lovein that amp rack  too bro!
> *


It's gonna be better.


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

TTT FOR THE HOMIE!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks i got more pictures in a bit, just gotta charge my camera


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK I'M WORKING ON THE CENTER CONSOLE RIGHT NOW AND HERE IS WERE I'M AT. AS SOON I AS I GET SOME STUFF FROM PHATRAS, THE FIBERGLASS WILL BE NEXT* :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very nice 408!!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn that sick keep up the good work..


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

BITCHIN!!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:worship: that lookin good


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Lookin good man. You ever find more material?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks fellas, nah still lookin.


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 20 2009, 06:59 PM~12764058
> *thanks fellas, nah still lookin.
> *


what else you looking for?


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

This is turning out fucking bad ass!!!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOOKING GOOD SMILEY! KEEP UP THE GOOD WORK BRO!


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

300 lookn' good , only a little over a month left till NNL.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by truscale_@Jan 20 2009, 11:30 PM~12767336
> *300 lookn' good , only a little over a month left till NNL.
> *


you had to remind him :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 20 2009, 05:10 PM~12764164
> *what else you looking for?
> *


was trying to figure out how to do the upholstry, one of the homies on here got me a website that sell that style material but the bad part is that they dont make the gray i need  . I was thinking of flocking but i dont think it will look right :dunno:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: :0 DDDDDDDDAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM!! THAT IS SWEET!!!!


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 21 2009, 04:25 PM~12773478
> *was trying to figure out how to do the upholstry, one of the homies on here got me a website that sell that style material but the bad part is that they dont make the gray i need  .  I was thinking of flocking but i dont think it will look right :dunno:
> *


use matboard... i think thats how u spell it...

i got some tan and i did my headliner on my 67 with it..
looks just like suede!


----------



## STR8GRINDING IN SD (Jan 19, 2009)

ITSMLOOKING SICK KEEP AT IT


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jan 21 2009, 02:50 PM~12773699
> *use matboard... i think thats how u spell it...
> 
> i got some tan and i did my headliner on my 67 with it..
> ...


Were do u get that at?


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

a fastsearch of google brings up this for matboard..
http://www.google.com/products?q=mat%20boa...F-8&sa=N&tab=wf

You should be ale to get it at crafty places that do photo frames and the like..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

its thick but it has really thin cardboard like stuff that makes it thick, all u gotta do is peel that stuff off to make it thinner


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jan 21 2009, 03:07 PM~12773854
> *a fastsearch of google brings up this for matboard..
> http://www.google.com/products?q=mat%20boa...F-8&sa=N&tab=wf
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: looks like they got my colors too. 

Is this stuff ez to work with?? 
and i think my only problem would be the seat


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah its easy if u just make it thin enough... it gets like thinner than paper and becomes flexible when youve taken enough of the back off


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

how much for this after nnl send me a pm


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 21 2009, 08:04 PM~12775595
> *how much for this after nnl  send me a pm
> *


im gonna go out on a limb and say more than 15.00 that you usually offer.... :biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

smart ass lol


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mcloven_@Jan 21 2009, 06:04 PM~12775595
> *how much for this after nnl  send me a pm
> *


Well now that its gonna have a motorized lift, i'l say; $250 :biggrin:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 22 2009, 10:54 AM~12781622
> *Well now that its gonna have a motorized lift, i'l say; $250 :biggrin:
> *


how about a half eaten twinky, two strips of bacon, and some real canadian snow(i can make it yellow too) :biggrin: j/k Looks good cant wait to see it done. :thumbsup:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 22 2009, 10:54 AM~12781622
> *Well now that its gonna have a motorized lift, i'l say; $250 :biggrin:
> *


I say keep it...as soon as y ou place a price on it, you know Beto is gonna be all over it. :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Jan 22 2009, 10:02 AM~12781697
> *how about a half eaten twinky, two strips of bacon, and some real canadian snow(i can make it yellow too) :biggrin: j/k Looks good cant wait to see it done.  :thumbsup:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 22 2009, 10:06 AM~12781734
> *I say keep it...as soon as y ou place a price on it, you know Beto is gonna be all over it.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: oh i'm definelty keeping this one along with my new builds. Times were harder back then, but i got alot of stuff cleared up so i think it will be a good year


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

:0 you sure , ? i wanna park it next to the other black 300..... :0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:cheesy: yup. i miss that one too


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 22 2009, 11:40 AM~12782045
> *:cheesy: yup. i miss that one too
> *


could be yours again......currently sitting in a glass case unmodified..... :cheesy:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 22 2009, 10:54 AM~12781622
> *Well now that its gonna have a motorized lift, i'l say; $250 :biggrin:
> *


I'll take 10% for my help on the amp rack lift! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Jan 22 2009, 11:00 AM~12782226
> *I'll take 10% for my help on the amp rack lift! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: thanks again jevries, i'll be hitting you up as soon as i get the stuff


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

whats good whit the car how is it comeing?


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 20 2009, 02:14 PM~12761894
> *OK I'M WORKING ON THE CENTER CONSOLE RIGHT NOW AND HERE IS WERE I'M AT. AS SOON I AS I GET SOME STUFF FROM PHATRAS, THE FIBERGLASS WILL BE NEXT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dam! looking good


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 20 2009, 05:14 PM~12761894
> *OK I'M WORKING ON THE CENTER CONSOLE RIGHT NOW AND HERE IS WERE I'M AT. AS SOON I AS I GET SOME STUFF FROM PHATRAS, THE FIBERGLASS WILL BE NEXT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




this ride is sick bro............................ crazy work!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*Havent been posting much pictures due to that i'm haveing problems with my cherger so i got my ladies.

Started working on the fiberglass enclouser. So mush to do still.*


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Great Work Bro... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

LOOKIN GOOD DAWG. CANT WAIT TO SEE MORE


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 29 2009, 10:22 AM~12847467
> *Havent been posting much pictures due to that i'm haveing problems with my cherger so i got my ladies.
> 
> Started working on the fiberglass enclouser. So mush to do still.
> ...


looking great!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 29 2009, 12:22 PM~12847467
> *Havent been posting much pictures due to that i'm haveing problems with my cherger so i got my ladies.
> 
> Started working on the fiberglass enclouser. So mush to do still.
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks homies, got alot of sanding to do .


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 29 2009, 10:54 AM~12847874
> *thanks homies, got alot of sanding to do .
> *


lmk when your package arrives :biggrin: finally got it shipped out.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ok cool bro, thanks again :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jan 29 2009, 11:44 AM~12847740
> *
> 
> 
> ...



X 2


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

WOW.....looks great....man you always come off with something different...Love it.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 29 2009, 11:22 AM~12847467
> *Havent been posting much pictures due to that i'm haveing problems with my cherger so i got my ladies.
> 
> Started working on the fiberglass enclouser. So mush to do still.
> ...


lookin good bro
whatd you use for the rings?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Lots of sweet fabricating in here! Looking good homie.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 29 2009, 10:06 AM~12848010
> *lmk when your package arrives  :biggrin:  finally got it shipped out.
> *


mine too? :biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

real nice bro


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 22 2009, 11:07 AM~12781755
> *:biggrin:  oh i'm definelty keeping this one along with my new builds. Times were harder back then, but i got alot of stuff cleared up so i think it will be a good year
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 29 2009, 09:22 AM~12847467
> *Havent been posting much pictures due to that i'm haveing problems with my cherger so i got my ladies.
> 
> Started working on the fiberglass enclouser. So mush to do still.
> ...


DAAAAMN!!!!!! DATZ GONNA BE ONE SICK MOFO!!!!! HOW DO U GUYS COME UP WITH ALL THESE CRAZY IDEAS?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Jan 29 2009, 02:57 PM~12851340
> *lookin good bro
> whatd you use for the rings?
> *


the rings are the caps from the HIGHLIGHTERS, i just cut the tips.  



thanks homies. i'll podt pics tomorrow, i got alot of it sanded down. tomorrow i will primer it to. need to see were it need more work.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK SO THIS MORING I BROUGHT ALL MY STUFF TO WORK AND STARTING SANDING DOWN THE ENCLOUSURE. GOT IT AS SMOOTH AS I COULD THEN I PRIMED IT TO SEE WERE THE INPERFECTION ARE. I WILL BE DOING MORE WORK TODAY ONMY LUNCH* :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

GOD DAMN!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Looks great......what I do when I do that much puddy is put a light coat of glue with kicker on top of the puddy that way if the puddy shrinks, the glue doesn't.

I'm really liking it.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Jan 30 2009, 11:38 AM~12858260
> *Looks great......what I do when I do that much puddy is put a light coat of glue with kicker on top of the puddy that way if the puddy shrinks, the glue doesn't.
> 
> I'm really liking it.
> *



thats an intresting idea.  i just use a water based automotive putty that dosent shrink


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*THANKS MKD, ACTUALLY THE PUTTY WASN'T TOO BAD.*  



*SO AS I STATED I DID SOME WORK ON LUNCH AND IT LOOKS LIKE IT'S ALMOST THERE. JUST SOME SMALL SPOTS HERE AND THERE, BUT IT'S ALMOST DONE*. :biggrin:


----------



## CHUKO 204 (May 18, 2008)

Looks good Homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks homies, i got it the enclouser done. will post pics tonight.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Great job!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Great lookin build.Can't wait to see more.


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

looks good Smiley.....a month togo.shit im not ever close to been done. :biggrin: still need rims n especially tires.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 30 2009, 11:49 AM~12860214
> *THANKS MKD, ACTUALLY THE PUTTY WASN'T TOO BAD.
> SO AS I STATED I DID SOME WORK ON LUNCH AND IT LOOKS LIKE IT'S ALMOST THERE. JUST SOME SMALL SPOTS HERE AND THERE, BUT IT'S ALMOST DONE. :biggrin:
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

^^ X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## menotyou (May 17, 2007)

Thats realy looking sharp bro
Good work :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Feb 1 2009, 10:32 AM~12873374
> *looks good Smiley.....a month togo.shit im not ever close to been done. :biggrin: still need rims n especially tires.
> *



lmk bro maybe i can help and i hope to finish shit up too lol smiley doin big thangs hit me up tommorow smiley ill have that part for you


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS. I FINALLY GOT THE ENCLOSURE DONE AND ADDED A FLAT BLACK TO GET AN IDEA OF HOW IT WILL LOOK IN COLOR. THE SUBS STILL NEED SOME MORE COLOR BUT ALMOST THERE AND I ADDED THE BASE COAT TO THE 300 FLAT BLACK, JUST NEED CLEAR AND BMF AND IT SHOULD BE READY. NEXT WILL BE THE UNDIES AND THE REST OF THE INTERIOR* :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking great! cant wait to see it done!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

WOW....Looks great......Lots of crazy detail....


----------



## COAST2COAST (Sep 8, 2008)

coming together very nice!


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 2 2009, 09:37 AM~12881070
> *WOW....Looks great......Lots of crazy detail....
> *


X2. I dont know if that material would have worked or not on that enclosure. It may not work on those bends.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ONCE AGAIN...................................


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Feb 2 2009, 09:42 AM~12881498
> *X2. I dont know if that material would have worked or not on that enclosure. It may not work on those bends.
> *


actually there no material on the enclosure, its just painted black  everything else has material. this is that part i'm stuck on. i really dont wanna use flocking, but someone one here recommended some stuff called MATTBOARD?? i think my only issue will be the seats, i might just have to paint those vinyl.


*THANKS HOMIES FOR THE COMPS* :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

alot of bad ass work in here 408 ! i just dont think the wheels flow with the concept ! 

i got to say on the real that the work you tossed into the interior is bad ass ! keep it up !


----------



## CHR1S619 (Aug 2, 2006)

300 is coming out nice homie!! Keep it up


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 2 2009, 10:16 AM~12881781
> *alot  of    bad  ass  work in  here  408 !    i  just  dont  think  the  wheels  flow  with the  concept !
> 
> i  got  to  say    on the  real  that  the  work  you  tossed  into  the  interior    is  bad  ass  !  keep  it  up  !
> *


*thanks MINI but I couldn't find any other wheels close enough to match the real ones.  

Anybody know if they make these:*


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 2 2009, 05:37 PM~12881070
> *WOW....Looks great......Lots of crazy detail....
> *


X-2


----------



## calaveras73 (Jul 31, 2008)

damm bad ass work


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 2 2009, 11:09 AM~12881721
> *actually there no material on the enclosure, its just painted black   everything else has material. this is that part i'm stuck on. i really dont wanna use flocking, but someone one here recommended some stuff called MATTBOARD?? i think my only issue will be the seats, i might just have to paint those vinyl.
> THANKS HOMIES FOR THE COMPS :biggrin:
> *


To get the suede look, try a sample of a light coat of flocking the same color as the interior, then a light coat of paint ontop of the flocking and then dull coat. That might give it that suede look.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MKD904_@Feb 2 2009, 12:13 PM~12882674
> *To get the suede look, try a sample of a light coat of flocking the same color as the interior, then a light coat of paint ontop of the flocking and then dull coat.  That might give it that suede look.
> *


you know what MKD thats exaclty what i was thinking about doing also. i've done it before were i've add to spray more coats on top of flocking on places were i needed more but then i would add more flocking but this time i'm doing it just how you explianed  :biggrin:


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

Man that 300 in lookin awesome.Can't wait to see more.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 2 2009, 11:11 AM~12880919
> *HERE ARE SOME MORE PICS. I FINALLY GOT THE ENCLOSURE DONE AND ADDED A FLAT BLACK TO GET AN IDEA OF HOW IT WILL LOOK IN COLOR. THE SUBS STILL NEED SOME MORE COLOR BUT ALMOST THERE AND I ADDED THE BASE COAT TO THE 300 FLAT BLACK, JUST NEED CLEAR AND BMF AND IT SHOULD BE READY. NEXT WILL BE THE UNDIES AND THE REST OF THE INTERIOR :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


man im lovin this, excellent work homie


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yeah homie that was me that mentioned matboard, lke i said just peel the paper backing off of it and ur set


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks CNDYBLUE,but i think i'm gonna have problems with the seats so i'll just go mdk's route  


*WELL I FINALLY GOT SOME CLEAR ON IT, 3 COATS. I THINK I'M GONNA WET SAND THIS ONE DOWN AND TRY TO POLISH IT OUT. IF ANY ONE HAS SOME GOOD TIPS ON HOW TO POLISH CLEAR OUT OR WHATS THE BEST STUFF TO USE LET ME KNOW.*


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i really like how its coming along bro great work :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 3 2009, 09:32 AM~12892256
> *thanks CNDYBLUE,but i think i'm gonna have problems with the seats so i'll just go mdk's route
> WELL I FINALLY GOT SOME CLEAR ON IT, 3 COATS. I THINK I'M GONNA WET SAND THIS ONE DOWN AND TRY TO POLISH IT OUT. IF ANY ONE HAS SOME GOOD TIPS ON HOW TO POLISH CLEAR OUT OR WHATS THE BEST STUFF TO USE LET ME KNOW.
> 
> ...


I always polish my painjobs o get that mirror like shine. Make sure the last coat of clear is heavy one. Let it dry for a week and use 800 grit or so to sand away the orange peel. Proceed with 1000 or 2000 grid, 6000 and finish with 8000. Be carefull on sharp edges since you sand thru it quite easilly.
Good luck!

Did you get the servo?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 3 2009, 09:45 AM~12892964
> *I always polish my painjobs o get that mirror like shine. Make sure the last coat of clear is  heavy one. Let it dry for a week and use 800 grit or so to sand away the orange peel. Proceed with 1000 or 2000 grid, 6000 and finish with 8000. Be carefull on sharp edges since you sand thru it quite easilly.
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


*SURE DID* :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 3 2009, 10:53 AM~12893030
> *SURE DID :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Looks perfect for the job.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS, JUST GOTTA GET THE SWITCH AND I'M SET.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 3 2009, 10:59 AM~12893107
> *THANKS, JUST GOTTA GET THE SWITCH AND I'M SET.
> *


I've created a supersmall one for you. I will test it tommorow and if it works pm me your addy and I will send it to you.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 3 2009, 10:01 AM~12893129
> *I've created a supersmall one for you. I will test it tommorow and if it works pm me your addy and I will send it to you.
> *


 :0 :0  THANKS BRO, SOUNDS GOOD.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 3 2009, 01:45 PM~12892964
> *I always polish my painjobs o get that mirror like shine. Make sure the last coat of clear is  heavy one. Let it dry for a week and use 800 grit or so to sand away the orange peel. Proceed with 1000 or 2000 grid, 6000 and finish with 8000. Be carefull on sharp edges since you sand thru it quite easilly.
> Good luck!
> 
> ...


IMA HAVE TO TRY THIS :0


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Feb 3 2009, 11:06 AM~12893185
> *IMA HAVE TO TRY THIS :0
> *


I also get excellent results polishing my windows this way when they have scratches. Finish it using polishing compound.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Feb 3 2009, 11:32 AM~12892256-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

lookin good homie.


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Check this out. :dunno: 

http://stores.homestead.com/hstrial-RSchwa...ok?sfs=a10497d6


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 Damn that would work perfect, but do you know if its ez to bend? my only concern is the seats.


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 3 2009, 12:55 PM~12894002
> *:0 Damn that would work perfect, but do you know if its ez to bend? my only concern is the seats.
> *



Have to ask phatras.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 3 2009, 02:14 PM~12893254
> *I also get excellent results polishing my windows this way when they have scratches. Finish it using polishing compound.
> *


good tips right here :thumbsup:


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hot damn that is some crazy shit bro a million percent for real DAMN :0 :0 :0


----------



## atlalien (May 8, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Nope wont work for you.. It dont like to bend very well.. It will do light curves but anything more and it wont stick.. I tried to do a bed with it. It wouldnt stay down over the notch cover. I think the best bet will be the flocking or you can try some of the duplicolor textured paint.. 
Sorry I dont have any better pictures of it..It add a nice texture to the plastic. I use it in most all my interiors.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK I REALLY HATE SUPER GLUE SOMETIMES!!!!!!!!*

*So heres my situation, i got my 300 all cleared and done. Now i was working on some parts when the super glue got on my fingers a lilttle bit. Well eventually it dried up and i washed my hands but it was still there but dried as usuall, so as i was working fitment parts i would grab the 300 and check fit. So today as i picked up the 300 i noticed that there were white smudges from the dried up glue from my fingertips . 

Without haveing to reclear or wetsand, How do i take these off???
 *


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 9 2009, 01:20 PM~12951948
> *OK I REALLY HATE SUPER GLUE SOMETIMES!!!!!!!!
> 
> So heres my situation, i got my 300 all cleared and done. Now i was working on some parts when the super glue got on my fingers a lilttle bit. Well eventually it dried up and i washed my hands but it was still there but dried as usuall, so as i was working fitment parts i would grab the 300 and check fit. So today as i picked up the 300 i noticed that there were white smudges from the dried up glue from my fingertips  .
> ...


I don't think you can....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :tears: what about waxing??


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 9 2009, 01:25 PM~12951984
> *:0  :tears:  what about waxing??
> *


I'd say give Biggs a call...


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Just Did a quick google search and found this...I'm pretty sure you are using automotive paint....maybe test a sample piece first...

Subject: How to Remove Super Glue from car paint

SAFE way to remove Super glue from your car paint!!!!

I am not sure if you can get this in the US but in Canada you can. I found the only thing that will cheaply, safely and quickly remove super glue from your Car... Its called Mr.Clean Magic Eraser I had a large line of the super glue on my 04 RED car and I used the Magic Eraser and voilia!!!! Like it was never there.. I didnt have to scrub hard, and it did not damage the paint. THANKS MR.CLEAN!!!!!

Comment provided July 8, 2006 at 8:15 pm
2Jeremy Churchill writes:
Subject: I removed super glue from my car with Mr Clean Magic Eraser

I was putting the Mercury emblem back on my car with super glue, (i****) then it dripped on my paint. I panicked and tried to get it off with a paper towel and a sanitizing cloth,(dont do that) and made it worse. I read a post about the magic eraser, and was very skeptical. I was desperate so I ran to the store and picked a couple up. I did have to scrub hard and fast, but it did the trick. Im pretty sure my paint finish is fine, it was dark outside and I was in my garage. Thank you so much for the brilliant idea!

Comment provided July 20, 2008 at 10:32 pm
3Almira34567 writes:
Subject: Mr Clean Magic Eraser

I used the Mr Clean Magic Eraser on my boyfriends car. He got super glue on it. He sprayed it with water to try to get it off. I got all over the place. I tried the eraser to see if it would work. It did. Thanks so much for the idea now the car looks much better.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 thanks mkd. gonna have to try that tonight.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SO I DID A LIL BUFFIBG ABD THE MARKS CAME OFF* :cheesy: .

*WELL I STAYED UP LATE LAST NIGHT AND WORKED IN THE GRILLE. TOOK ME A COUPLE OF TRIES BUT I GOT IT ON THE LAST ONE* :biggrin: . *SO HERE IS WERE I'M AT AS OF NOW. HOPE TO HAVE SOME FLOCKING ON THE INTERIOR PARTS AT LUNCH*.








































































































































*WITH THE EYELIDS*


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

looking sick buddy!!!! great work


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

The 300 is looking sik.Can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DAMN, THAT IS LOOKIN SICK!! GLAD TO SEE YOU GOT THE SMUDGES OFF.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:0 thats lookin sick as hell :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

*:0 :0 DAMN that is WET homie! It looks awsome*


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Glad the glue came off....ride is looking sick....keep us posted..


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

THE GRILL IS SICK BRO... NASTY 300.....CANT WAIT TO SEE IT FINISHED


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 


DAMN! that bitch is smooth, and nice work on the grill too bro


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

*badass homie. looking real good*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK SO STARTED WORKING ON SOME PARTS TO FLOCK. I THINK I CAME PRETTY CLOSE TO GETTING THAT SUADE LOOK* :cheesy: *WHAT I DID WAS I SPRAYED A HEAVY COAT THEN FLOCK IT, LET IT SIT,THEN SPRAYED OVER THAT THEN ADDED MORE FLOCKING, THEN BLEW THAT LAYER OFF, AND AS IT WAS DRIING BUT STILL A LITTLE WET, I DABBED THE FLOCKING DOWN WITH MY FINGER SO IT SANK IN MORE WITH THE PAINT. THAT MADE THE FLOCKING SURFACE ON TOP LOOK MORE FLAT RATHER THEN LITTLE PIECES STICKING UP* :biggrin:  *IT'S REALLY HARD TO SEE IN THE PICTURES BUT ITS ALL FLAT ON TOP.*

*THE HARD WILL BE ADDING THE GREY FLOCKING AFTER I FINISH THE BLACK. THERE REALLY CLOSE TO EA OTHER* hno:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

hey homie whered you get the grill mesh from, i gotta get some for an upcoming project :biggrin:


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: SPEACHLESS BRO!! YOU DA MAN!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 13 2009, 10:11 AM~12993413
> *hey homie whered you get the grill mesh from, i gotta get some for an upcoming project :biggrin:
> *


i got it from a craft store here called MICHEALS  


THANKS MR1/16 :cheesy:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

300 IS LOOKIN SUPER SLICK. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mattfink (Feb 16, 2009)

Man, I knew I bought a 300 today for a reason, and here it is. Thanks for the insperation. But I think I'll be putting in a real big Hemi in mine.


----------



## ROAD DOGG 1 (Jun 18, 2006)

damn ese that 300 iz looking bad as fuck. keep it up homie, I knt wait to see it all done up!!!!


----------



## DEUCES76 (Jun 17, 2006)

300 lookin good smiley


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK SO SPRAYED THE 2 RIMS THAT ARE GOING TO BE ON THE PASSENGER SIDE FLAT BLACK FOR NOW, BUT I'M NOT SURE IF I'M FEELING THE LOOK OF BLACK AND CHROME ESPACIALLY WITH THESE RIMS???  

ANYBODY GOT ANOTHER IDEA OF RIMS THAT MIGHT LOOK GOOD???*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

300cs look REAL good with these on them...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i need ones that look closer to the real 1:1's


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

ohh, ill look around..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*ALSO STARTED WORKING ON THE GREY FLOCKING* :biggrin:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

looks good!! :thumbsup:


----------



## janglelang (Jun 26, 2007)

that droppa 300 is nothing nice bro :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :worship: thats some VERY good work


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

i like CNDYBLU66SS rims they look sweet .aye 408 did you primer the rims before you painted um flat black ???


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Feb 19 2009, 01:56 PM~13051556
> *i like CNDYBLU66SS rims they look sweet .aye 408 did you primer the rims before you painted um flat black ???
> *


no just shot light coats, if i keep these i will still add clear


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 19 2009, 03:13 PM~13051099
> *ALSO STARTED WORKING ON THE GREY FLOCKING :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


FLOCKIN nice :0 


CAR LOOKIN BEAUTIFUL


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

GREAT job on the flocking.I just bought some to try out.Keep up the good work on this thing its badd-ass!!


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

lookin badass homie. 
on black cars, i like black centers best with the chrome lips, but thats just me


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Thanks fellas 

i guess it's not so much the black, but the actuall rims??


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

ya i think some 5 or 5 spoke spilt rims would look a lil better


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK HERE ARE SOME OTHER CHOICES: LET ME KNOW WHICH ONES MIGHT BE BETTER*  

*3)  *


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

#3 :thumbsup:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i need tham back after the show :biggrin:







thay would look bad ass on that car


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK HERE ARE SOME OTHER CHOICES: LET ME KNOW WHICH ONES MIGHT BE BETTER*  

*3)  *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

too bad i could photoshop all the rims on the car to get a better idea.


and they would look pretty good streetraceking


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 19 2009, 04:05 PM~13052191
> *too bad i could photoshop all the rims on the car to get a better idea.
> and they would look pretty good streetraceking
> *


 so do u wont to use tham i will sand tham to u my *****  but i need tham back but if u win u can keep tham :biggrin: just trying 2 help since im such an ass :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 19 2009, 03:10 PM~13052235
> *so do u wont to use tham i will sand tham to u my *****  but i need tham back but if u win u can keep tham :biggrin:  just trying 2 help since im such an ass :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: nah it's cool bro, there a lil too tall for the front end, there almost like 22's ,24's. the ones in the pictures are 20's which fit perfect underneath the fender wells and i can still drop it


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 19 2009, 04:15 PM~13052277
> *:biggrin:  nah it's cool bro, there a lil too tall for the front end, there almost like 22's ,24's. the ones in the pictures are 20's which fit perfect underneath the fender wells and i can still drop it
> *


  i c u know i only ride big :biggrin: 22's on up


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

#2 ! SMILEY ! THEY LOOK PRETTY LIPPY !


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

#3


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i was thinking of #2 also but it looks like the rims is silver and not chrome, only the lip is


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

POST THEM UP UNDER THE CAR IF YOU CAN !


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:roflmao: THIS IS THE BEST I COULD DO FOR NOT HAVEING PHOTOSHOP


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

#2 big lips do look better


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I say #3


----------



## dink (Dec 28, 2007)

I SAY GO WITH #2


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

# 1 all day long


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

#2. YOUR DOING A KICK ASS JOB ON THIS BUILD HOMIE!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 19 2009, 05:26 PM~13052857
> *:roflmao: THIS IS THE BEST I COULD DO FOR NOT HAVEING PHOTOSHOP
> 
> 
> ...


These would looks bad ass blacked out bro.


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

fucker looks great 
\


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 19 2009, 05:33 PM~13052434
> *#2  !  SMILEY !    THEY   LOOK   PRETTY   LIPPY !
> *


x2 on the #2 lol agreed they look deep  would look real sick if you had them stagered


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

#2 looks good i go with them


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

well everyone is saying #2, but it sucks cause they are silver instead of chrome. 
 
So it looks like number 2 is the winner, Hope fully i get them here in time and i find a place that has them :happysad: . If they do get here, i'll just use them as is, them later get them chrome plated :cheesy: . 

*So should i still go with the theme and paint the 2 on the passenger sides black??? *


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

i do like black ones


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 20 2009, 11:09 AM~13060386
> *well everyone is saying #2, but it sucks cause they are silver instead of chrome.
> 
> So it looks like number 2 is the winner, Hope fully i get them here in time and i find a place that has them :happysad: . If they do get here, i'll just use them as is, them later get them chrome plated :cheesy: .
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 20 2009, 12:09 PM~13060386
> *well everyone is saying #2, but it sucks cause they are silver instead of chrome.
> 
> So it looks like number 2 is the winner, Hope fully i get them here in time and i find a place that has them :happysad: . If they do get here, i'll just use them as is, them later get them chrome plated :cheesy: .
> ...


go with the theme the black looks good


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

black out all the rims bro.


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

^ yeah then clear them !!


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

2 homie


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

i just saw this in all its glory tonight really nice look out nnl


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

I wanna see that amp rack lift up and down! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 22 2009, 01:31 AM~13074198
> *I wanna see that amp rack lift up and down! :biggrin:
> *


almost there bro, i got the gear drille out. now its just wireing and trying to figure out the lift part


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 22 2009, 01:18 PM~13076848
> *almost there bro, i got the gear drille out. now its just wireing and trying to figure out the lift part
> *


It's basically putting the servo horn on, a small bolt or screw, tiny piece of styrene tubing and a nut and off you go!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 22 2009, 03:20 PM~13076870
> *It's basically putting the servo horn on, a small bolt or screw, tiny piece of styrene tubing and a nut and off you go!
> *


WAY TO HELP OUT A FELLOW BUILDER J! NICE TO SEE YOU SHARING YOUR TALENTS WITH US !


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 22 2009, 02:43 PM~13077469
> *WAY  TO  HELP  OUT  A  FELLOW  BUILDER  J!  NICE  TO  SEE YOU  SHARING  YOUR  TALENTS  WITH  US  !
> *


 :nicoderm:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 22 2009, 12:20 PM~13076870
> *It's basically putting the servo horn on, a small bolt or screw, tiny piece of styrene tubing and a nut and off you go!
> *


 hno: hno:


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 23 2009, 10:35 AM~13085295
> *hno:  hno:
> *


Almost there bro! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK FELLAS ALMOST THERE, JUST A COUPLE MOCK UP PICS IF THE INTERIOR*


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Interior looks TIGHT!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

:uh: that's fuckin on the money....


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)




----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

:uh: damn server


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

That interior is the sickness bro!!Looks great.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

man that car is BADD :0  :0


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

That mofo looks great


----------



## modelmangler (Apr 9, 2008)

that is f'ing cool, great job, your eye for detail is very good.


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 23 2009, 03:30 PM~13087524
> *OK FELLAS ALMOST THERE, JUST A COUPLE MOCK UP PICS IF THE INTERIOR
> 
> 
> ...


smiley call me later homie i might have that tv bro you gota check em out lmk  and that shit is off the hook


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK HOMIES HERE IT IS. I WANNA SAY THANKS TO JEVRIES FOR HELPING ME OUT ON THIS TOO*  *NOW THAT I GO THE RACK TO WORK, I JUST NEED TO DO SOME SMALL STUFF AND GET THIS 300 ALL TOGETHER* :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HELL YA SMILEY ! THATS KICK ASS !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :wow: nice!!!!!!!!408


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Feb 25 2009, 07:41 AM~13106906
> *:thumbsup:  :wow: nice!!!!!!!!408
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Feb 25 2009, 08:45 AM~13106935
> *X2 :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


X-3 :0 looking good bro.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks homies. alomst there. got the hard part out of the way.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Works like a charm!! Good job! Glad that I could help you out on this one.
:thumbsup:


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

Alright....enough with the b.s.Where are the damn little aliens you get this stuff from living?You and Jevries either know some alien shit or....sold yalls souls...LOL.That right there....bad-ass bro!!Seriously....where do you get servos that damn small?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 25 2009, 11:35 AM~13106837
> *OK HOMIES HERE IT IS. I WANNA SAY THANKS TO JEVRIES FOR HELPING ME OUT ON THIS TOO   NOW THAT I GO THE RACK TO WORK, I JUST NEED TO DO SOME SMALL STUFF AND GET THIS 300 ALL TOGETHER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *




thats bad ass bro :0


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

I love it....pretty sick...


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

one word,,, AWSOME!


----------



## josh 78 (Jul 10, 2008)

REALY GREAT WORK AWSOME........ :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK HOMIES HERE IT IS. I WANNA SAY THANKS TO JEVRIES FOR HELPING ME OUT ON THIS TOO*  *NOW THAT I GO THE RACK TO WORK, I JUST NEED TO DO SOME SMALL STUFF AND GET THIS 300 ALL TOGETHER* :biggrin: 





*thanks again homies, i'm just wondering, should i paint the button gray and flock it to hide it or leave it??? * :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

leave it....


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

That looks Awsome brother!!!!!!


----------



## Aces'N'Eights (Oct 28, 2008)

That amp rack is sikk.Looks great can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:0 SSSPPPPEEEEAAAACCCCHHHHHLLLLEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 25 2009, 01:24 PM~13108281
> *OK HOMIES HERE IT IS. I WANNA SAY THANKS TO JEVRIES FOR HELPING ME OUT ON THIS TOO   NOW THAT I GO THE RACK TO WORK, I JUST NEED TO DO SOME SMALL STUFF AND GET THIS 300 ALL TOGETHER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


I.M.O. it depends on how hard you have to press it.If you flock it and have to press on it pretty good it might come off after a few uses.If its easy Id flock it.Later.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

:wow: :0 :cheesy: :thumbsup:  nice job on the amp rack, works like a charm the button if flockin dont work maybe try to make it look like a speaker.


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

WOW.IM SPEACHLESS.......YOU SHOULD LEAVE THE BUTTON HOW IT IS.


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 25 2009, 04:13 PM~13109717
> *  :wow:  :0  :cheesy:  :thumbsup:   nice job on the amp rack,  works like a charm the button if flockin dont work maybe try to make it look like a speaker.
> *


Pretty good idea tor another monitor.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

i think i'm just gonna keep it as is then


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice work,,,,Keep it up.... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## slash (Jun 8, 2007)

realy nice.awesome!!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 25 2009, 09:35 AM~13106837
> *OK HOMIES HERE IT IS. I WANNA SAY THANKS TO JEVRIES FOR HELPING ME OUT ON THIS TOO   NOW THAT I GO THE RACK TO WORK, I JUST NEED TO DO SOME SMALL STUFF AND GET THIS 300 ALL TOGETHER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


i told ya youd get it homie now you got plenty of time to get everything done you get your chrome back yet also did you find that tv


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 25 2009, 10:45 PM~13114959
> *i told ya youd get it homie now you got plenty of time to get everything done you get your chrome back yet also did you find that tv
> *


I thought it missed something....the flatscreen TV! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Tried it once and it works quite well but you need the right MP4 player/ screen mine was not right and got damaged. Mando has one on the ice cream truck.
Nowadays that stuff gets so small you can hide the whole setp in your ride. Downside is that it becomes harder to find the ones with he supersmall screens since everyone wants the biggest screen possible.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Feb 25 2009, 09:45 PM~13114959
> *i told ya youd get it homie now you got plenty of time to get everything done you get your chrome back yet also did you find that tv
> *


yes sir, got the chrome yesterday :cheesy: no tv yet


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 25 2009, 11:25 PM~13115788
> *I thought it missed something....the flatscreen TV! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Tried it once and it works quite well but you need the right MP4 player/ screen mine was not right and got damaged. Mando has one on the ice cream truck.
> Nowadays that stuff gets so small you can hide the whole setp in your ride. Downside is that it becomes harder to find the ones with he supersmall screens since everyone wants the biggest screen possible.
> *


actually jevries thats another good idea. make the TV come up from the back amp rack :0 :biggrin: , but the tv he was talkinh about was the small ones that i need for the dash board


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 26 2009, 09:10 AM~13117400
> *actually jevries thats another good idea. make the TV come up from the back amp rack :0  :biggrin: , but the tv he was talkinh about was the small ones that i need for the dash board
> *


That would be freakin' something! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Feb 26 2009, 11:18 AM~13118972
> *That would be freakin' something! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i know which tv your talking bout that mondo has, i wonder if those small key chain digital picture things would work?? :cheesy: my lady has one too :0


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 26 2009, 12:21 PM~13118993
> *i know which tv your talking bout that mondo has, i wonder if those small key chain digital picture things would work?? :cheesy:  my lady has one too :0
> *


thats what mondo has is one of those keychain screens, it is a good idea. thinkin of placin one in one of my rides.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sweetdreamer_@Feb 26 2009, 05:13 PM~13121444
> *thats what mondo has is one of those keychain screens, it is a good idea.  thinkin of placin one in one of my rides.
> *


Your sure? It looks a little bit more advanced than that. Those keychain screens usualy are crappy builds with cheap screens that have seperate layers that come off when you take it apart. The one he uses has a one piece screen with leads but I can be mistaken though.
I would check on Ebay for MP4 players they are sold everywhere for vey low prices there are some really small ones.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

if you read in his thread cant remember where it sayes that it is a key chain screen and were his wife got it from.


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

in the old masterpieces thread now armando flores page 12 almost the bottom sayes what kind and there is a connecker to were it was gotten from but should be able to find you own i think his only plays pics not videos like a media player would. good luck cant wait to see it.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

the time he posted it up he said it was purchased from HSN or something like that, he had put a link too. Now that i think about it there might not be enough room in the trunk


----------



## mats36 (Nov 19, 2008)

Was a fan of that fine work from WCC. Great replica, i have to say


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Something like this will work:








You have to dismantle the whole thing, etc. Your prolly right the trunk does not have enough space.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 25 2009, 10:24 AM~13108281
> *OK HOMIES HERE IT IS. I WANNA SAY THANKS TO JEVRIES FOR HELPING ME OUT ON THIS TOO   NOW THAT I GO THE RACK TO WORK, I JUST NEED TO DO SOME SMALL STUFF AND GET THIS 300 ALL TOGETHER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



<span style=\'color:blue\'>Why can I not view this video! :angry:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:angry: LET ME CHECK IT OUT


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 27 2009, 11:00 AM~13128638
> *Why can I not view this video! :angry:
> *


I think you need to get back one page to the original post and click on the picture. The Quoted one also didn't work for me.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*YOUR RIGHT JEVRIES THE ONE ON PAGE 13 WORKS FINE. WONDER Y??*


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

fuckn smiley.  u pulled it off bro.


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 25 2009, 08:35 AM~13106837
> *OK HOMIES HERE IT IS. I WANNA SAY THANKS TO JEVRIES FOR HELPING ME OUT ON THIS TOO   NOW THAT I GO THE RACK TO WORK, I JUST NEED TO DO SOME SMALL STUFF AND GET THIS 300 ALL TOGETHER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> *


That is tight bro keep it chrome no one will ever know its a button plus it looks like it belongs there as it is  .


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*OK SO I GOT THE OTHER RIMS, BUT I'M JUST NOT FEELING THEM THOUGH*  . *SO OUT OF THESE THREE PICS WHICH ONES???*


*3*


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Id go with the 3rd set


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Tough choice but i`ll say 2


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

1# close, not the right shape
2# to flat, doesnt flow 
3# i think the best shape for car


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

DEFINITELY #3.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

DAMN TOUGH CHOICE  STILL


HERE ARE SOME INTERIOR PICS


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks sick bro!! 
I agree with most wheel number 3 looks pretty good! :thumbsup:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

hey bro it looks crazy bro !!!!!! i found a site that has this kit that has the same rims your using with black decals that go over the rim the look like this


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

hum, wonder y my rims didn't come with black decals


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

THAT INTERIOR IS FUCKING AMAZING BRO!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Mar 3 2009, 11:59 AM~13166150
> *DEFINITELY #3.
> *


x2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 3 2009, 12:37 PM~13166528
> *hum, wonder y my rims didn't come with black decals
> *


Handpaint or mask it!


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Mar 3 2009, 01:34 PM~13166494
> *hey bro it looks crazy bro !!!!!! i found a site that has this kit that has the same rims your using with black decals that go over the rim the look like this
> 
> 
> ...



shit looks sick as fuck like that oh and #3


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Mar 3 2009, 03:10 PM~13167480
> *Handpaint or mask it!
> *



:yes:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

looks sick bro.im startn to catch up.my kids mom is helpn me.shes finishing my 60 pick up.its lookin coo.im having problems with the front.the front of the body dont wanna mount to frame . :angry:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

The wheels form HLJ dont come with decals to make the center of the wheel black.. From HLJ
The set also includes a sheet of decals with Leon Hardiritt, Work, Werfen, Bugel, and other brand-name license plate and sponsor markings, plus wheel center hub decals.

making the center section of the wheel black is very simple to do.. Wet sand it with some very fine sand paper to expose the black plastic under the chrome. Some on did this on Spotlight hobbies and it looked pretty good..


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks for the info PHATRAS 

i was gonna brush paint them but i hate how you can see the brush lines . so i just painted the whole rim black


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

yea just do a little sanding on it.. since the lip comes off it makes doign the center section pretty easy.. Just go slow to be sure you dont take off any of the details off the wheel..


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

ummm wow thanks i was gonna buy the kit just for the black decals ...


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by a408nutforyou_@Mar 4 2009, 10:10 AM~13176493
> *looks sick bro.im startn to catch up.my kids mom is helpn me.shes finishing my 60 pick up.its lookin coo.im having problems with the front.the front of the body dont wanna mount to frame . :angry:
> *



fuckin cheater you cant use monica :0 







:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

damn was hoping to get a new page so i can post the final pics


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 13 2009, 10:23 AM~13269731
> *damn was hoping to get a new page so i can post the final pics
> *


we can help :0


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

did you win anything at show ?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

no, but it got into SCALEAUTOMAG


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: CLOSER


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

almost there...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: *FINALLY. OK HERE ARE THE FINAL PICS HOMIES. ALL DONE*  

*2005 CHRYSLER 300 2DR VERT- INSPIRED BY WESTCOASTCUSTOMS*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*EVERYTHING IN THIS CAR WAS SCRATCH BUILT. THE ONLY AFTERMARKET PARTS WERE THE WHEELS AND THE 2 TV'S IN THE BACK CONSOLE. *

*EVERYTHING ELSE WAS MADE FROM STYRENE:* F TO B CONSOLE, 3 TVS IN THE PASSENGER SIDE DASH, THE SUBWOOFER FIBERGLASS ENCLOSURE, THE REAR AMP RACK BOOT, THE SIDE DOOR SPEAKERS, THE MAD EYELIDS IN THE HOOD AND THE REAR DECK PANELS. AND ALSO CUSTOM MADE GRILLE


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*CAN'T FORGET TO SAY THANKS AGAIN TO JEVRIES FOR THE HELPFULL INFO AND TECH TIPS TO MAKE MY AMP RACK LIFT *


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

THAT RIDE HAS CHROME RIMS ON ONE SIDE AND BLACK ON THE OTHER???? NEVER SAW THAT!! :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

YUP. I'LL POST PICS OF THE REAL ONE TOO.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## DJ-ROY (Jul 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 13 2009, 09:35 AM~13269879
> *:biggrin:  FINALLY. OK HERE ARE THE FINAL PICS HOMIES. ALL DONE
> 
> 2005 CHRYSLER 300 2DR VERT- INSPIRED BY WESTCOASTCUSTOMS
> ...


I love this bro


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

one word, SEXY!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks homies.


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

THATS A SWEET ASS MODEL. ON POINT WITH THE REAL 1. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :cheesy:


----------



## tequila sunrise (Jun 5, 2006)

that is the shit!!! damn i wish i had the patience for that
hope you don't mind, but i was bored and adjusted the color


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 badass. is that the hs-55 for the rack?


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Super Job man...Love that Rack..... :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Mar 16 2009, 12:49 AM~13292475
> *:0 badass.  is that the hs-55 for the rack?
> *


are u talking about the servo used??


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

looks tight :thumbsup:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 16 2009, 10:45 AM~13293839
> *are u talking about the servo used??
> *


yea, im guessing it is, being blue and fitting in there with no problem. their like the size of a quarter


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Mar 16 2009, 08:12 AM~13294031
> *yea, im guessing it is, being blue and fitting in there with no problem.  their like the size of a quarter
> *


can't remember the Number, but you are correct


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DJ-ROY_@Mar 13 2009, 03:07 PM~13272909
> *I love this bro
> *


x2


----------



## lowrod (Oct 19, 2005)

DAAAAAAAAAM! :thumbsup: Can't sum it up no better than that!


----------



## atlalien (May 8, 2008)

:thumbsup: sweet


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

car came out great, took a few pics at the nnl.....

all your rides looking clean... :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 13 2009, 10:48 AM~13270659
> *CAN'T FORGET TO SAY THANKS AGAIN TO JEVRIES FOR THE HELPFULL INFO AND TECH TIPS TO MAKE MY AMP RACK LIFT
> *


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Mar 16 2009, 06:09 PM~13299181
> *
> *


 :biggrin: don't worry bro i was makeing a thank you list too  


ALL THE HOMIES WHO MADE THIS BUILD HAPPEN THANKS SO MUCH, THIS WAS ONE IF MY BIGGEST PROJECTS AND COULDN'T DO IT WITH OUT THE HELP OF:

*JEVRIES*- Servo, & Tech Info
*MR.BIGGS*- Rack Lift, & Wheel Well Info
*PHATRAS*- Subwoofer Hookup
*PANCHO69*- Fiberglass Info
*408NUT*- Spare TV's
*ROLLINDEEP408*- Goodies

*Any other homies i missed thank u too :biggrin: Thanks to LIL i not only made friends, i made FAMILY*


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:tears: :tears: :tears: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Mar 17 2009, 08:50 AM~13303416
> *:biggrin:  don't worry bro i was makeing a thank you list too
> ALL THE HOMIES WHO MADE THIS BUILD HAPPEN THANKS SO MUCH, THIS WAS ONE IF MY BIGGEST PROJECTS AND COULDN'T DO IT WITH OUT THE HELP OF:
> 
> ...





everything you do is fuckin nice smiley glad i could have been of asistance .


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

:biggrin: *FINALLY. OK HERE ARE THE FINAL PICS HOMIES. ALL DONE*  

*2005 CHRYSLER 300 2DR VERT- INSPIRED BY WESTCOASTCUSTOMS*
































































































































[/quote]
:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

Fuckin sick!!!!


----------

